# Buying Surge Protector



## noob (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

I am getting  "*Belkin Surge Protector Superior Series 6 Way*" Costing 1450 Rs/- for my lappy as of now.(Gaming PC in future). Is this one worth purchasing?

Let me know if there is any other better Surge Protector. I am from mumbai.

here is the link

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=145&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2011)

usually Belkin's surge protector is considered better than the rest (at least here). BTW what is the asking price. if price isn't too high, get that surge protector & do check its original Belkin & not a chinese clone.


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes Belkin's Surge Protectors are very good. Also can you please post a link to the product you're considering.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2011)

I am using it now for 2 months, it's great. I frankly don't think there is any better out there than it. It cost me Rs. 1550 from M.D Computers. So you can blindly buy it. Make sure about the 1 lac protection printed on the box.
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/1662/photo0125x.jpg


----------



## noob (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> usually Belkin's surge protector is considered better than the rest (at least here). BTW what is the asking price. if price isn't too high, get that surge protector & do check its original Belkin & not a chinese clone.



I am buying from ABG Prime Online and how do i know that its  not a chinese clone. ???

Its 1450  Rs /-

here is the link
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=145&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53



modder said:


> Yes Belkin's Surge Protectors are very good. Also can you please post a link to the product you're considering.



Buy Belkin Surge Protector Superior Series 6 Way in Mumbai India


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ reputed store don't usually sell Chinese things or trick their customers into getting a bad one. still use check well. it should be genuine. go for it.


----------



## modder (Feb 1, 2011)

@ithehappy

Good to know thanks. I'm going to purchase one too from MD 

@Anil

Reputation precedes Prime ABGB. They don't/won't sell Chinese clones.

Buy this one instead, for 120 bucks more & yes, you can buy it blindly 
(the one that ithehappy posted) :

Belkin Surge Protector Gold Series 8 Way:

Buy Belkin Surge Protector Gold Series 8 Way in Mumbai India


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting  "*Belkin Surge Protector Superior Series 6 Way*" Costing 1450 Rs/- for my lappy as of now.(Gaming PC in future). Is this one worth purchasing?
> 
> ...




Anil, i think its worth purchasing. Prevents voltage spikes from frying your system. A must buy imo.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops I thought OP was asking about the Gold series!(Didn't read it, sorry). Anyway, if you have to buy one buy the Gold over Superior.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 2, 2011)

Just to clarify. The job of the distributor is to distribute, service centres is to service and the job of the seller is to sell. Dealers earn their reputation for their prices and RMA services. Distributors and service centres work in a similar funda in their own field. Sadly we're living in a world where people somewhere in the middle do something unethical that it just becomes extremely difficult to locate the guilty.

My point is- a dealer is good. A distri is good. A service centre is good. A brand is good. That's it. Never ever go to the level of trusting it with your eyes closed. That seperates you folks from others who buy based on brands.


----------



## noob (Feb 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am using it now for 2 months, it's great. I frankly don't think there is any better out there than it. It cost me Rs. 1550 from M.D Computers. So you can blindly buy it. Make sure about the 1 lac protection printed on the box.
> *img25.imageshack.us/img25/1662/photo0125x.jpg



I got the Superior one  
Hey..One doubt..that BIG RED button glows when u turn it ON ?

here i have 2 LED. Green and RED which is ON but BIG RED button does not glows....is that supposed to GLOW RED ?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 3, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Just to clarify. The job of the distributor is to distribute, service centres is to service and the job of the seller is to sell. Dealers earn their reputation for their prices and RMA services. Distributors and service centres work in a similar funda in their own field. Sadly we're living in a world where people somewhere in the middle do something unethical that it just becomes extremely difficult to locate the guilty.
> My point is- a dealer is good. A distri is good. A service centre is good. A brand is good. That's it. Never ever go to the level of trusting it with your eyes closed. That seperates you folks from others who buy based on brands.



You said a lot..but I always went with BRANDS, still going with BRANDS and will go with BRANDS, coz I believe that they had to work fu(kin hard to earn that level called 'BRAND' and till now I am not disappointed. I will always take Peace of Mind above the Money factor.
If I sounded harsh please pardon me, but I know I said the truth here.



Anil Jadhav said:


> I got the Superior one
> Hey..One doubt..that BIG RED button glows when u turn it ON ?
> 
> here i have 2 LED. Green and RED which is ON but BIG RED button does not glows....is that supposed to GLOW RED ?



Nope it doesn't glow. No worry, you are with one of the safest Surge Protector.


----------



## noob (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, 

I've a Dell Inspiron 15R laptop....want to buy a Belkin surge protector....please let me know on which one to buy? Belkin Gold, Superior or Economy?? Also, let me know where is it available in Bangalore? or Online store? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

